# Viola studies in extended techniques



## altiste

Garth Knox has written Eight Concert Studies for Viola (Viola Spaces) and the video performances are on his webpage http://www.garthknox.org/viola-spaces.htm

Violist Paul Groh has written an article on _Viola Spaces_ and this has been posted on www.contemporaryviola.com.


----------

